# Draw my mayor and/or my OCS?



## princesse (Nov 18, 2014)

Looking for some people to draw (digitally mainly) my mayor. Freebies are accepted :3. If its not a freebie, please send samples. Willing to art trade (pshhhh, I'm not that good >. <) or maybe a little bit of tbt (the bells in the side are all that I have)
Please offer your initial price and we'll go from there. If you want me to decide, I might not get the price you were looking for. However, I will not be paying 2k for one piece of art (because I don't have that much)>.<:
Here are a some pics

I dont have a ref sheet, but I have pictures..



Spoiler: pics to show what I mean



View attachment 74968
View attachment 74969
View attachment 74970
View attachment 74971





Spoiler: and another one like this (#2)



View attachment 74974
View attachment 74976
View attachment 74977





Spoiler: or this (#3)



View attachment 74975
View attachment 74979
View attachment 74980
View attachment 74981


You dont have to draw all of them I'd you don't want to XP. 
Also, if you want to, you can put me with one/two/some of the following villagers
Margie, fauna, Diana, lucky, bob, ankha, whitney, Chrissy, Francine, Rosie.



Spoiler:  Art so far :3

















View attachment 75700










Here's your mayor and Bob with transparent background





View attachment 169295


















I also have some ocs.


Spoiler: forest






Spoiler: Art so far of her










Thank you for the art!! :3 oh and ignore the attached image


----------



## princesse (Nov 18, 2014)

Spoiler: THE TWINS




If you do draw them, you can draw them separated or together!


Spoiler:  art of them so far













Spoiler: hana






Spoiler: art of her so far












Spoiler: The cats (unnamed right now)




If you do draw them, you can draw them separated or together!


Spoiler: art of them so far



None atm!





*DISCLAIMER: none of this art was made by me, I don't know all of the artists who drew the art, because for all except my mayor and forest I bought them . Ty for whoever drew them!!*


----------



## jopony (Nov 18, 2014)

I'd be happy to doodle your mayor/human villagers. 
I'll draw it for free just because your little tagline says "ball is life", haha.
psst i drew my icon and i really like it psst


----------



## jopony (Nov 18, 2014)

c: I doodled this up. Your mayor is adorable, by the way. ​


----------



## princesse (Nov 18, 2014)

jopony said:


> View attachment 75016
> c: I doodled this up. Your mayor is adorable, by the way. ​



OMG so cute , I'll send 50 tbt


----------



## princesse (Nov 18, 2014)

Bump ^●^


----------



## princesse (Nov 18, 2014)

bump...


----------



## princesse (Nov 18, 2014)

bump!

- - - Post Merge - - -

bump...


----------



## princesse (Nov 18, 2014)

please (I have more tbt in abd) >.<?


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 18, 2014)

I uhm took a shot at it >.< I'm much better with traditional art but I don't have any of my things where I'm staying yet so I did my best with a mouse. I animated it a little but if you don't like that, I could give you the unanimated version. I hope it's okay (⸝⸝⸝ ≧ㅿ＼⸝⸝⸝)


----------



## princesse (Nov 18, 2014)

Milky-Chii said:


> I uhm took a shot at it >.< I'm much better with traditional art but I don't have any of my things where I'm staying yet so I did my best with a mouse. I animated it a little but if you don't like that, I could give you the unanimated version. I hope it's okay (⸝⸝⸝ ≧ㅿ＼⸝⸝⸝)



Oh my gosh its gorgeous as well :3. How much?


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh uhm it's up to you >.< But 50 TBT is fine I think n.n;


----------



## princesse (Nov 18, 2014)

Milky-Chii said:


> Oh uhm it's up to you >.< But 50 TBT is fine I think n.n;



Sure sending


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks so much ♡


----------



## princesse (Nov 18, 2014)

Milky-Chii said:


> Thanks so much ♡



No problem


----------



## princesse (Nov 19, 2014)

Bump


----------



## princesse (Nov 19, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## princesse (Nov 19, 2014)

bah bump


----------



## princesse (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Mioki (Nov 20, 2014)

Any chance you've got blue roses? Hehe...


----------



## princesse (Nov 20, 2014)

Mioki said:


> Any chance you've got blue roses? Hehe...



I do , how many you need? I'm at school though, so I will have to trade with you later, do you have any art samples?


----------



## Mioki (Nov 20, 2014)

princesse said:


> I do , how many you need? I'm at school though, so I will have to trade with you later, do you have any art samples?



I just want two, I can breed from there. Art... Let me dig around. I don't save much on this laptop.

Of course, I'd color yours. /always too lazy to color own art orz;;/ I'm not amazing but I'll try. Your AC charrie is adorable.


----------



## princesse (Nov 20, 2014)

Mioki said:


> I just want two, I can breed from there. Art... Let me dig around. I don't save much on this laptop.
> 
> WIP from awhile ago.
> Some fast doodles from the other night.
> ...



Ooh I would love it if you would do mine :3


----------



## princesse (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump.  At home


----------



## princesse (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## princesse (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## princesse (Nov 21, 2014)

bump.


----------



## princesse (Nov 22, 2014)

bumpo


----------



## princesse (Nov 22, 2014)

bah bumpy


----------



## princesse (Nov 22, 2014)

bump...


----------



## princesse (Nov 23, 2014)

bump.


----------



## doveling (Nov 23, 2014)

ahh hi just letting ya'll know that the art that i draw was made for "princess" : o


----------



## princesse (Nov 23, 2014)

poppet said:


> ahh hi just letting ya'll know that the art that i draw was made for "princess" : o



Oohhhh. Oops sorry >.< I messed up sorry


----------



## princesse (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## princesse (Nov 23, 2014)

bah bump...


----------



## princesse (Nov 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## princesse (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## princesse (Nov 25, 2014)

bah bump.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Nov 25, 2014)

I will do one now if you

A) dont mind non-digital

B) dont mind if i use it as example art


----------



## princesse (Nov 25, 2014)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I will do one now if you
> 
> A) dont mind non-digital
> 
> B) dont mind if i use it as example art



I dont mind either, what do you want for it


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Nov 26, 2014)

Bah if you have any extra tbt laying around id appreciate a donation, but other than that you may have it for free ♡

- - - Post Merge - - -

Done with the sketch, coloring and lining now.


----------



## CupcakeFrappe (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm actually making you a digital right now n~n Question: do you mind if I use the skull sweater, skirt, and crown as well; I really like those paired together and its a lot easier to do than dresses for me

- - - Post Merge - - -

Could be a panda sweater now that I think about it.. Sorry if I got that messed up -__-


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Nov 26, 2014)

All done!!



Spoiler


----------



## CupcakeFrappe (Nov 26, 2014)

Im finished~ i hope you like it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Its not that big so feel free to get it off drawcast.com/4176
Thats the app website i use to draw with; it links to my portfolio. Just tap on this drawing and you can screenshot it/ save it from there.


----------



## princesse (Nov 26, 2014)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> All done!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





CupcakeFrappe said:


> View attachment 75700  Im finished~ i hope you like it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



OMG I LOVE THEM BOTH!!! Would you like payment of some sort??


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Nov 26, 2014)

If you have some extra TBT i wouldnt mind! (Im saving up to get something for my bf)
But if not free is fine


----------



## princesse (Nov 26, 2014)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> If you have some extra TBT i wouldnt mind! (Im saving up to get something for my bf)
> But if not free is fine



Sure thing, how many do you need?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Nov 26, 2014)

Ah whatever you want to give will be totally fine ♡♡ thanks a bunch


----------



## princesse (Nov 26, 2014)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Ah whatever you want to give will be totally fine ♡♡ thanks a bunch



Alright ill send 50 tbt


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks ^^


----------



## princesse (Nov 26, 2014)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Thanks ^^


No problem

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wishy_The_Star said:


> Thanks ^^


No problem


----------



## princesse (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## princesse (Dec 4, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## princesse (Dec 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## princesse (Dec 29, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## princesse (Dec 29, 2014)

up


----------



## princesse (Dec 29, 2014)

bump...


----------



## kassie (Dec 29, 2014)

Attachments don't seem to be working. ^^;


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 29, 2014)

<33​


----------



## princesse (Dec 30, 2014)

selcouth said:


> Attachments don't seem to be working. ^^;



Oh, try refreshing the page ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



KelseyHendrix said:


> <33​



Pretty! Is this a freebie or do you want some sort of payment for it?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 30, 2014)

princesse said:


> Pretty! Is this a freebie or do you want some sort of payment for it?



Just a freeb. I'm getting started on drawing, I couldn't ask for payment for that. c':


----------



## nekosync (Dec 30, 2014)

here is a freebie for you  


Spoiler


----------



## princesse (Dec 30, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Just a freeb. I'm getting started on drawing, I couldn't ask for payment for that. c':



Thanks so much 

- - - Post Merge - - -



nekosync said:


> here is a freebie for you
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I love this one as well! <3 thanks for the freebie ^_^


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

If i tried to draw your mayor or anybodys it would be a stick figure lol


----------



## princesse (Dec 30, 2014)

Ninja_Fridge said:


> I i tried to draw your mayor or anybodys it would be a stick figure lol



Hahha I know how you feel xD


----------



## princesse (Dec 30, 2014)

Bump..


----------



## princesse (Dec 30, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 30, 2014)

Spoiler: I drew your character for you!


----------



## princesse (Dec 30, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: I drew your character for you!



Ooh its lovely! Is it a freebie or do you want some sort of payment for it?


----------



## princesse (Dec 30, 2014)

Bumper cars


----------



## deerui (Dec 31, 2014)

oh no! I forgot to ask if yo liked my style.
Well, whatever, it can be free, i guess ​


----------



## princesse (Dec 31, 2014)

yuchuei said:


> oh no! I forgot to ask if yo liked my style.
> Well, whatever, it can be free, i guess ​



Its pretty. How much were you going for?


----------



## deerui (Dec 31, 2014)

Idk.
I was hoping you had like a set price for normal drawings and a set price for gif drawings​


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2014)

please pay accordingly for how much you think my art is worth. hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## princesse (Dec 31, 2014)

yuchuei said:


> Idk.
> I was hoping you had like a set price for normal drawings and a set price for gif drawings​



Well do you eat tbt or igb?

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you want tbt, then no more than 50 because it's not a really complex gif.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 31, 2014)

princesse said:


> Ooh its lovely! Is it a freebie or do you want some sort of payment for it?



Just a freebie!


----------



## princesse (Dec 31, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Just a freebie!



Ok thank you!


----------



## princesse (Dec 31, 2014)

Burmp


----------



## princesse (Dec 31, 2014)

Up


----------



## roroselle (Dec 31, 2014)

Just a heads up I finished your request on my thread c:


----------



## princesse (Dec 31, 2014)

I love it thank you.  that's a lot of art . Thanks everyone


----------



## princesse (Jan 20, 2015)

Bumpy!


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 20, 2015)

You can check out my shop! Click to view my shop!


----------



## princesse (Jan 20, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> You can check out my shop! Click to view my shop!



Will do! ^.^


----------



## princesse (Jan 20, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## princesse (Jan 21, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## princesse (Jan 21, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## princesse (Jan 23, 2015)

Bumpy!


----------



## princesse (Jan 24, 2015)

Bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bump


----------



## princesse (Jan 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## pillow bunny (Jan 24, 2015)

do you have any club nintendo codes?


----------



## princesse (Jan 24, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> do you have any club nintendo codes?



Just a couple but Idk what they go for

2 are acnl and 1 is supersmashbros for wii u. I also have Lego city undercover, Mariokart 8, Sing party. hyrule warriors, New super mario bros. Also for the wii U. But idk about trading them...


----------



## princesse (Jan 25, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## princesse (Feb 1, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## princesse (Feb 2, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## princesse (Feb 3, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## princesse (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## princesse (Feb 3, 2015)

Bumpy...


----------



## princesse (Feb 5, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## princesse (Feb 22, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## princesse (Feb 24, 2015)

bump!


----------



## princesse (Feb 24, 2015)

Bump?


----------



## princesse (Mar 15, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## princesse (Apr 5, 2016)

Bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

Om a year later I bump xD


----------



## princesse (Apr 5, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## princesse (Apr 6, 2016)

Bump


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2016)

I can give you a free digital art if you want?

- - - Post Merge - - -






Here you go!












Spoiler:  



the art of changing colours is real


----------



## princesse (Apr 6, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> I can give you a free digital art if you want?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



XD tysm


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Apr 6, 2016)

I'll draw you one ^-^ a freebie!
Let me just start working on it and a few others...


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Apr 6, 2016)

i wish i could draw humans -_-


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 7, 2016)

princesse said:


> XD tysm



Just to clarify, you know I got an image of the internet and re-coloured it, right?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 8, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> Just to clarify, you know I got an image of the internet and re-coloured it, right?



umm I wouldn't do that in the future btw. I would ask for permission and credit the original artist..
please try to make your own art.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 8, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> I can give you a free digital art if you want?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...







Wow. You tried so hard.


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 8, 2016)

I can make you an animated pixel chibi of your mayor for 70-100 TBT. Price is negotiable.


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi there  ... This is my version of your picture reference #3
I wanted to draw her because she is such a cute little Tom-boy style Mayor with her princess crown, fancy dress, and *boots*! Lol


----------



## princesse (Apr 8, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> Just to clarify, you know I got an image of the internet and re-coloured it, right?



Yes, but please make sure you credit who/where you got it from next time  (I like to stay positive)

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Pennifer said:


> Hi there  ... This is my version of your picture reference #3
> I wanted to draw her because she is such a cute little Tom-boy style Mayor with her princess crown, fancy dress, and *boots*! Lol



Wow I love it! How much tbt?

- - - Post Merge - - -



NijiNymphia said:


> I can make you an animated pixel chibi of your mayor for 70-100 TBT. Price is negotiable.



How about 85?


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2016)

i have this i could draw for you? name your price



Spoiler


----------



## princesse (Apr 8, 2016)

milkirue said:


> i have this i could draw for you? name your price
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



80 tbt? It's so adorable :○


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2016)

princesse said:


> 80 tbt? It's so adorable :○



thanks!! i'll try to draw ref #1 for you c:


----------



## princesse (Apr 8, 2016)

milkirue said:


> thanks!! i'll try to draw ref #1 for you c:



Awesome-sauce


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2016)

done!



Spoiler:


----------



## princesse (Apr 8, 2016)

milkirue said:


> done!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Omg I love this one too! I can't decide which one I like better! Tysm


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2016)

princesse said:


> Omg I love this one too! I can't decide which one I like better! Tysm



np! it was fun cx


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi, princesse   ... Since we had no prior agreement or approval, I am happy to just accept whatever you would like to tip ... I am building up my TBTs and Collectibles in order to do another giveaway, so really, anything you would like to send me is fine


----------



## princesse (Apr 8, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Hi, princesse   ... Since we had no prior agreement or approval, I am happy to just accept whatever you would like to tip ... I am building up my TBTs and Collectibles in order to do another giveaway, so really, anything you would like to send me is fine



Alrightttt.... if you say so..


----------



## Catparent (Apr 9, 2016)

Spoiler







Here's a freebie! I want to get back into drawing so this was nice to start warming up again


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 9, 2016)

princesse said:


> Alrightttt.... if you say so..


Thank you, Darlin'


----------



## princesse (Apr 9, 2016)

Catparent said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg that is so pretty! Ty so much!!


----------



## princesse (Apr 9, 2016)

Ba bump


----------



## princesse (Apr 9, 2016)

Bump


----------



## princesse (Apr 9, 2016)

Bump


----------



## princesse (Apr 10, 2016)

Bump


----------



## princesse (Apr 10, 2016)

Bump


----------



## princesse (Apr 12, 2016)

Bump


----------



## princesse (Apr 13, 2016)

Bump


----------



## princesse (Apr 15, 2016)

Bump


----------



## princesse (Apr 19, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## princesse (Apr 20, 2016)

Bumper cars


----------



## princesse (Jun 4, 2016)

Bump! Added ocs!


----------



## jiny (Jun 4, 2016)

i can draw your mayor in the second outfit if it's okay


----------



## princesse (Jun 4, 2016)

kianli said:


> i can draw your mayor in the second outfit if it's okay



Yup that's fine!


----------



## jiny (Jun 4, 2016)

finished!



Spoiler:


----------



## princesse (Jun 4, 2016)

kianli said:


> finished!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



I love it! Tysm!


----------



## princesse (Jun 4, 2016)

Bumpu


----------



## princesse (Jun 7, 2016)

Bump


----------



## princesse (Jun 8, 2016)

Bump


----------



## princesse (Jun 8, 2016)

Bump


----------



## princesse (Jun 10, 2016)

Bumper cars


----------

